# Remigi shock, palpa il sedere a Jessica Morlacchi in diretta. Video.



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Memo Remigi* fa discutere. Il cantante 84enne, ospite fisso di *Oggi è un Altro Giorno*, programma pomeridiano di Rai 1 condotto da *Serena Bortone*, ha palpato in diretta il sedere di *Jessica Morlacchi*, ex cantante dei Gazosa, anche lei ospite fissa della trasmissione. Ciò è successo nella puntata di venerdì 21 ottobre e Remigi, per questo motivo, misteriosamente non si era più visto nelle puntate successive, dopodichè la notizia è diventata virale e Serena Bortone ha dichiarato nella puntata odierna:_ "Come avrete notato, da lunedì Memo Remigi non fa più parte del nostro gruppo di lavoro. Remigi in questo studio si è reso responsabile di un comportamento che non può essere tollerato in questo programma, in questa azienda e per quanto mi riguarda in nessun luogo. Per rispetto della persona coinvolta avevamo mantenuto il riserbo, ma ora che l’episodio è diventato pubblico sento di avere un dovere di sincerità con voi, di esprimere anche pubblicamente la mia solidarietà a Jessica. Solidarietà mia, della direttrice, dell’azienda e il mio profondo dispiacere. Mi fermo qui, per ora"._

Anche la Rai ha risolto il contratto con Remigi e non è escluso che il suo gesto possa avere anche conseguenze legali nei suoi confronti.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585592923386683398


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi* fa discutere. Il cantante 84enne, ospite fisso di *Oggi è un Altro Giorno*, programma pomeridiano di Rai 1 condotto da *Serena Bortone*, ha palpato in diretta il sedere di *Jessica Morlacchi*, ex cantante dei Gazosa, anche lei ospite fissa della trasmissione. Ciò è successo nella puntata di venerdì 21 ottobre e Remigi, per questo motivo, misteriosamente non si era più visto nelle puntate successive, dopodichè la notizia è diventata virale e Serena Bortone ha dichiarato nella puntata odierna:_ "Come avrete notato, da lunedì Memo Remigi non fa più parte del nostro gruppo di lavoro. Remigi in questo studio si è reso responsabile di un comportamento che non può essere tollerato in questo programma, in questa azienda e per quanto mi riguarda in nessun luogo. Per rispetto della persona coinvolta avevamo mantenuto il riserbo, ma ora che l’episodio è diventato pubblico sento di avere un dovere di sincerità con voi, di esprimere anche pubblicamente la mia solidarietà a Jessica. Solidarietà mia, della direttrice, dell’azienda e il mio profondo dispiacere. Mi fermo qui, per ora"._
> 
> Anche la Rai ha risolto il contratto con Remigi e non è escluso che il suo gesto possa avere anche conseguenze legali nei suoi confronti.



Eroe! Memo vecchio cavallo di razza. Viva la gnagna. Concetto sconosciuto su Gay 1

Sta ultra appecorata Bortone rosica. Manco il Berlusca glielo palperebbe il culo, credo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Roba da matti ahahahha. 

E pensare che sto qui è stato rilanciato dai salotti radical chic, prima da Zoro su La7 ed ora dalla Bortone. Sono stati ripagati bene direi  .

Inutile dire che si è distrutto la carriera, vedremo se Giletti lo ospiterà spacciandolo come il nuovo Genovese o quello che toccò il popò a quella giornalista sportiva toscana.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

com'è cambiato il mondo, da eroe a mostro


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> com'è cambiato il mondo, da eroe a mostro



In questo mondo marcio, malato e di femminielli. Fiero di esssre cresciuto negli anni 90.


----------



## TheKombo (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi* fa discutere. Il cantante 84enne, ospite fisso di *Oggi è un Altro Giorno*, programma pomeridiano di Rai 1 condotto da *Serena Bortone*, ha palpato in diretta il sedere di *Jessica Morlacchi*, ex cantante dei Gazosa, anche lei ospite fissa della trasmissione. Ciò è successo nella puntata di venerdì 21 ottobre e Remigi, per questo motivo, misteriosamente non si era più visto nelle puntate successive, dopodichè la notizia è diventata virale e Serena Bortone ha dichiarato nella puntata odierna:_ "Come avrete notato, da lunedì Memo Remigi non fa più parte del nostro gruppo di lavoro. Remigi in questo studio si è reso responsabile di un comportamento che non può essere tollerato in questo programma, in questa azienda e per quanto mi riguarda in nessun luogo. Per rispetto della persona coinvolta avevamo mantenuto il riserbo, ma ora che l’episodio è diventato pubblico sento di avere un dovere di sincerità con voi, di esprimere anche pubblicamente la mia solidarietà a Jessica. Solidarietà mia, della direttrice, dell’azienda e il mio profondo dispiacere. Mi fermo qui, per ora"._
> 
> Anche la Rai ha risolto il contratto con Remigi e non è escluso che il suo gesto possa avere anche conseguenze legali nei suoi confronti.



Fantastico !!!
"Piccoli" Silvio crescono


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> In questo mondo marcio, malato e di femminielli. Fiero di esssre cresciuto negli anni 90.


Che poi se fosse una donna o un gay a palpare il popò ad un uomo, gli stessi se la riderebbero.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Da giovane anche Giletti aveva fatto cose simili a Remigi.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che poi se fosse una donna o un gay a palpare il popò ad un uomo, gli stessi se la riderebbero.



Altro che palpare. Su Gay 1 fanno i trenini


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> In questo mondo marcio, malato e di femminielli. Fiero di esssre cresciuto negli anni 90.


chissa che faticaccia frequentare le superiori al giorno d'oggi..


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2022)

Beh da come l'ha cacciato con la mano, quasi scherzosamente, si capisce benissimo che con questa basta poco poco..
Lui molto old school, prima la prepara e poi lascia andare un po' di quel poco di testosterone che gli è rimasto a 84 anni, ma non è colpa sua se riempi di gnagna la rai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2022)

Se Damiano palpa il culo al batterista invece tutto ok?


----------



## DavidGoffin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Avrà sbagliato ecc ma non se ne può più di queste gogne mediatiche pubbliche, questi indignati che riversano tutta la loro frustrazione sui social ogni giorno con un motivo diverso.
Remigi è un signore di 84 anni che ha una carriera che sia sta Morlacchi e Bortone si sognano, ha avuto un sacco di donne e nessuna dico mai nessuna in 84 anni ha mai osato dire una parola contro di lui.
Farlo passare per un viscido bavoso è da pezzenti e se non si possono controllare gli handicappati sui social almeno la Rai non dovrebbe prestarsi a queste cose. Avrà dato una pacca sul culo mica le ha infilato 2 dita! Anche meno!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2022)

ma in tutto ciò chi diamine sono sti due?


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi* fa discutere. Il cantante 84enne, ospite fisso di *Oggi è un Altro Giorno*, programma pomeridiano di Rai 1 condotto da *Serena Bortone*, ha palpato in diretta il sedere di *Jessica Morlacchi*, ex cantante dei Gazosa, anche lei ospite fissa della trasmissione. Ciò è successo nella puntata di venerdì 21 ottobre e Remigi, per questo motivo, misteriosamente non si era più visto nelle puntate successive, dopodichè la notizia è diventata virale e Serena Bortone ha dichiarato nella puntata odierna:_ "Come avrete notato, da lunedì Memo Remigi non fa più parte del nostro gruppo di lavoro. Remigi in questo studio si è reso responsabile di un comportamento che non può essere tollerato in questo programma, in questa azienda e per quanto mi riguarda in nessun luogo. Per rispetto della persona coinvolta avevamo mantenuto il riserbo, ma ora che l’episodio è diventato pubblico sento di avere un dovere di sincerità con voi, di esprimere anche pubblicamente la mia solidarietà a Jessica. Solidarietà mia, della direttrice, dell’azienda e il mio profondo dispiacere. Mi fermo qui, per ora"._
> 
> Anche la Rai ha risolto il contratto con Remigi e non è escluso che il suo gesto possa avere anche conseguenze legali nei suoi confronti.


Quando odio questi dannati viscidi che molestano.
Se qualcuno si permettesse di fare una cosa del genere ad una mia parente, partner o amica, si troverebbe qualche dente in meno e qualche giorno di prognosi in più.
Pago volentieri.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma in tutto ciò chi diamine sono sti due?


La palpeggiata è quella di "wwwmipiacitu". Non puoi non ricordare .


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Paragonata alla pacca del tifoso a Greta Beccaglia, questa di Remigi mi sembra peggio. Aggravata dalla differenza di età e dalla situazione in cui è avvenuta, cioè al lavoro.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi* fa discutere. Il cantante 84enne, ospite fisso di *Oggi è un Altro Giorno*, programma pomeridiano di Rai 1 condotto da *Serena Bortone*, ha palpato in diretta il sedere di *Jessica Morlacchi*, ex cantante dei Gazosa, anche lei ospite fissa della trasmissione. Ciò è successo nella puntata di venerdì 21 ottobre e Remigi, per questo motivo, misteriosamente non si era più visto nelle puntate successive, dopodichè la notizia è diventata virale e Serena Bortone ha dichiarato nella puntata odierna:_ "Come avrete notato, da lunedì Memo Remigi non fa più parte del nostro gruppo di lavoro. Remigi in questo studio si è reso responsabile di un comportamento che non può essere tollerato in questo programma, in questa azienda e per quanto mi riguarda in nessun luogo. Per rispetto della persona coinvolta avevamo mantenuto il riserbo, ma ora che l’episodio è diventato pubblico sento di avere un dovere di sincerità con voi, di esprimere anche pubblicamente la mia solidarietà a Jessica. Solidarietà mia, della direttrice, dell’azienda e il mio profondo dispiacere. Mi fermo qui, per ora"._
> 
> Anche la Rai ha risolto il contratto con Remigi e non è escluso che il suo gesto possa avere anche conseguenze legali nei suoi confronti.


Io mi chiedo ancora come sia possibile che quella donna e la cantante dei Gazosa siano la stessa persona.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La palpeggiata è quella di "wwwmipiacitu". Non puoi non ricordare .


noooooo. I "mitici" Gazosa  . Che degrado mi hai riportato alla mente. Ma quindi esiste ancora? Vado a controllare se è fregna.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> noooooo. I "mitici" Gazosa  . Che degrado mi hai riportato alla mente. Ma quindi esiste ancora? Vado a controllare se è fregna.


Esistono ancora tra l'altro. Solo la cantante è cambiata. Jessica, invece ha provato a rilanciarsi da solista a Ora o Mai Più, programma dedicato alle meteore musicali condotto da Amadeus andato in onda pochi anni fa. E da lì poi ha fatto Tale e Quale Show e da 2-3 anni è ospite fissa a questa trasmissione.

Lei è molto brava comunque, al di là degli obbrobri che cantava. E mi ricordo che i primi anni era bruttina, ora è migliorata di molto. Disse che era pure caduta in una specie di depressione, per questo non si sentivano più.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La palpeggiata è quella di "wwwmipiacitu". Non puoi non ricordare .


Megan Gale nel video


----------



## Marilson (27 Ottobre 2022)

Sostanzialmente un eroe


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh da come l'ha cacciato con la mano, quasi scherzosamente, si capisce benissimo che con questa basta poco poco..
> Lui molto old school, prima la prepara e poi lascia andare un po' di quel poco di testosterone che gli è rimasto a 84 anni, ma non è colpa sua se riempi di gnagna la rai...



Si nota invece che ha tirato via la mano in modo stizzita. È chiaro che non volesse fare scenate in diretta e a chiusura di trasmissione. 

Comunque sembra una bella topa da quello spezzone di video


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Esistono ancora tra l'altro. Solo la cantante è cambiata. Jessica, invece ha provato a rilanciarsi da solista a Ora o Mai Più, programma dedicato alle meteore musicali condotto da Amadeus andato in onda pochi anni fa. E da lì poi ha fatto Tale e Quale Show e da 2-3 anni è ospite fissa a questa trasmissione.
> 
> Lei è molto brava comunque, al di là degli obbrobri che cantava. E mi ricordo che *i primi anni era bruttina, ora è migliorata di molto*. Disse che era pure caduta in una specie di depressione, per questo non si sentivano più.


a giudicare dalle foto, con un "piccolo" aiuto del Sig. bisturi


----------



## Hellscream (27 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Avrà sbagliato ecc ma non se ne può più di queste gogne mediatiche pubbliche, questi indignati che riversano tutta la loro frustrazione sui social ogni giorno con un motivo diverso.
> Remigi è un signore di 84 anni che ha una carriera che sia sta Morlacchi e Bortone si sognano, ha avuto un sacco di donne e nessuna dico mai nessuna in 84 anni ha mai osato dire una parola contro di lui.
> Farlo passare per un viscido bavoso è da pezzenti e se non si possono controllare gli handicappati sui social almeno la Rai non dovrebbe prestarsi a queste cose. Avrà dato una pacca sul culo mica le ha infilato 2 dita! Anche meno!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2022)

Meglio toccare il culo a questa Gazosa che al nostro Gazzosa.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Ottobre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente un eroe


lo reputi un eroe? hai sorelle? compagne? se me le fai trovare faccio l'eroe..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2022)

Da come ha sgranato gli occhi sicuri che l'"esplorazione" non sia andata in altri lidi?


----------



## Alkampfer (27 Ottobre 2022)

è migliorata parecchio sta jessica.


----------



## sunburn (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da come ha sgranato gli occhi sicuri che l'"esplorazione" non sia andata in altri lidi?


Controlliamo subito


----------



## sunburn (27 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> lo reputi un eroe? hai sorelle? compagne? se me le fai trovare faccio l'eroe..


Severo, ma giusto.


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si nota invece che ha tirato via la mano in modo stizzita. È chiaro che non volesse fare scenate in diretta e a chiusura di trasmissione.
> 
> Comunque sembra una bella topa da quello spezzone di video


Per me è una bella porcella, non ho dubbi e poi da come ha reagito secondo me non è stata la prima volta che le è successo e magari sempre con lui, anche perché lui stesso forse ha pensato di essere coperto.
Certo che la tv è proprio strana, a uomini e donne stanno ancora mascherati, con i vetri singoli, come se girasse la peste, ho visto qualche spezzone e appena fanno 1 metro mascherina, assurdo, qui invece tutti belli uniti e si toccano pure il culo.
Ma poi onestamente non credo che uno possa entrare in tv in maniera pulita a meno che non porti il proprio nome e chi non sfonda nella musica poi si ricicla nei talk show, anzi, per lei 'sta cosa sarà una fortuna a vita, vedrete.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585592923386683398


Beh io ci avrei provato con neja che anche a 50 anni si mantiene alla grande..se proprio dovevo provarci con qualcuna 

La morlacchi chissà come fa avere un posto in RAI.. non è che avesse tutto sto talento tra migliaia di cantanti..(frecciatina)


----------



## Mika (27 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> In questo mondo marcio, malato e di femminielli. Fiero di esssre cresciuto negli anni 90.


Anni 80 e anni 90 mi mancano molto (e non solo per le grandi vittorie rossonere  )


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Godo duro! Poi la Jessica è una bella gnocca


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3683



Però una bella tastata di poppe ci sarebbe stata anche eh. Un po' chiullo e un po' tette e si vola verso l'infinito e oltre ahaha 






Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da come ha sgranato gli occhi sicuri che l'"esplorazione" non sia andata in altri lidi?



Lui ha la faccia da "finalmente ho sbo...." Ahahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da come ha sgranato gli occhi sicuri che l'"esplorazione" non sia andata in altri lidi?


La palpata è avvenuta qualche secondo dopo. Queste sono smorfie, per reagire all'inquadratura della telecamera. La foto è comunque rilevante, perchè si vede già lo sguardo semi-perso di Memo in quanto pensieroso per la tattica da attuare  .


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Ottobre 2022)

Raga scusate ma non ho resistito


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da come ha sgranato gli occhi sicuri che l'"esplorazione" non sia andata in altri lidi?


per me hanno invertito il chip tra Silvio e Memo


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da come ha sgranato gli occhi sicuri che l'"esplorazione" non sia andata in altri lidi?


E' una sbarazzina, dai si vede, ripeto, se non sfondi come cantante o attore o ti ricicli nei talk show oppure lasci lo spettacolo, punto.
Comunque lui più che Memo direi Remo ahahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Fate subito Remigi ministro.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per me è una bella porcella, non ho dubbi e poi da come ha reagito secondo me non è stata la prima volta che le è successo e magari sempre con lui, anche perché lui stesso forse ha pensato di essere coperto.
> *Certo che la tv è proprio strana, a uomini e donne stanno ancora mascherati, con i vetri singoli, come se girasse la peste, ho visto qualche spezzone e appena fanno 1 metro mascherina, assurdo, qui invece tutti belli uniti e si toccano pure il culo.*
> Ma poi onestamente non credo che uno possa entrare in tv in maniera pulita a meno che non porti il proprio nome e chi non sfonda nella musica poi si ricicla nei talk show, anzi, per lei 'sta cosa sarà una fortuna a vita, vedrete.


Come a Reazione a Catena su Rai 1, che i concorrenti stanno ancora distanziati a parlare con la mano davanti alla bocca, quando l'anima del gioco era proprio che i concorrenti fossero uniti vicini a dirsi le cose all'orecchio. Oppure a Fuori dal Coro su rete 4 dove i ballerini che fanno le trashate di Mario Giordano sono tutti mascherati. 

Probabilmente a gestire gli studi televisivi di quei programmi sono dei fan di Speranza e De Luca.


----------



## ROQ (27 Ottobre 2022)

LOLOLOLOLOL

Avevo letto Origi, e già temevo squalifiche, punti tolti e mille [email protected] tipiche di quando una cosa riguarda noi


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> a giudicare dalle foto, con un "piccolo" aiuto del Sig. bisturi


Era meglio prima


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ringraziamo Memo per una sana iniezione di testosterone su Gay 1.


----------



## marktom87 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ma nn ho visto nulla


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo Memo per una sana iniezione di testosterone su Gay 1.



Aggiungo che bisognerebbe lanciare una petizione per Memo a Sanremo.

Questo a 90 anni ha più testosterone dei femminielli che girano oggi


----------



## Igniorante (27 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> In questo mondo marcio, malato e di femminielli. Fiero di esssre cresciuto negli anni 90.



Bah va bene tutto ma fino a un certo punto.
Io ti dico che se uno palpa il culo alla mia ragazza o a mia sorella gli stacco la mano e gliela infilo fino al duodeno.
Garantisco che una palpata del genere non se la scorda.


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Roba da matti ahahahha.
> 
> E pensare che sto qui è stato rilanciato dai salotti radical chic, prima da Zoro su La7 ed ora dalla Bortone. Sono stati ripagati bene direi  .
> 
> Inutile dire che si è distrutto la carriera, vedremo se Giletti lo ospiterà spacciandolo come il nuovo Genovese o quello che toccò il popò a quella giornalista sportiva toscana.


Ha 84 anni... direi che la sua carriera è finita da un pezzo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ha 84 anni... direi che la sua carriera è finita da un pezzo.


Si era riciclato come opinionista e cantante dalla Bortone. Si era fatta la sua pensione, insomma.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Ottobre 2022)

Si è indignata la ragazza,avrebbe voluto fosse stato uno da spennare,peccato che il buon Memo non gliel'abbia schiaffato in faccia.


----------



## Giofa (27 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Si è indignata la ragazza,avrebbe voluto fosse stato uno da spennare,peccato che il buon Memo non gliel'abbia schiaffato in faccia.


Memo remigi mi sta molto simpatico, ma se è vero ha sbagliato, e spero sia il primo a saperlo.
Fammi capire, ora è colpa di questa ragazza? Per quale motivo? Tra l'altro pare avessero tenuta nascosta la cosa e si fossero limitati a cacciare, giustamente, Remigi. Non mi sembra abbia "sfruttato" l'accaduto per farsi notare.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Memo Remigi si scusa su instagram: "**In relazione a quanto comunicato dalla conduttrice Serena Bortone nella puntata odierna di “Oggi è un altro giorno” ritengo necessario rispondere quanto segue.

Prima di ogni altra cosa mi scuso se ho offeso la sensibilità di Jessica Morlacchi e di tutti i telespettatori e telespettatrici.
Altresì mi scuso con Serena Bortone e tutta la squadra della trasmissione “Oggi è un altro giorno” che mi ha visto protagonista di questo evento increscioso. Ho lavorato in RAI per gran parte della mia carriera e conosco bene l'animus e i valori di questa grande Azienda.

Ci tengo però a precisare che quanto accaduto, sicuramente mal riuscito rispetto ai suoi intenti, era soltanto un gesto innocente e scherzoso nei confronti di una stimata collega di lavoro.
La mia storia, nota a tanti, racconta del rispetto che ho sempre avuto per il genere femminile per il quale ho scritto la maggior parte delle mie canzoni.
Mai avrei compiuto un gesto che, ripeto, aveva un intento esclusivamente ludico e che non avrei mai pensato potesse essere equivocato in qualcosa di molto più grave. In tutti questi mesi abbiamo lavorato in un clima sereno, goliardico e spensierato che ci ha permesso di scherzare insieme durante le dirette del programma.

Concludo rinnovando le mie scuse alla cara Jessica Morlacchi e a tutte le donne che si sono sentite offese o turbate da questo mio gesto.

Memo Remigi".*


----------



## Igniorante (27 Ottobre 2022)

Tutti bravi a ridere, davanti allo schermo.
Poi vorrei vedere a vivere episodi simili con delle proprie familiari.
Cose da non augurare, almeno secondo il mio modo di vedere le cose, ma molto probabilmente è vero che certa gente capisce le cose solo vivendole in prima persona (non che a me sia capitato, ed è un bene, altrimenti come ho detto finirei a Quarto Grado  ).
Lasciate perdere le baggianate radical chic che sono un'altra roba, quí si parla di andare di là dal seminato e prendersi troppe "confidenze", per chi non l'avesse capito.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585592923386683398


Piccolo OT: a giudicare da questo video, la televisione italiana mi sembra bella che morta. Ma chi caspita sono sti zombie? La tizia di wwwmipiacitu?? Siamo alla follia. Degrado totale. Ma chi caspita è? 
Anche sto vecchio, sto Memo Re Magio, magari era un membro dei Pink Floyd, ma non ho idea di chi sia; mi sembra uno di quegli ospiti per far balzare dalla poltrona gli spettatori over 93.
Addirittura tutto il programma mi sembra insensato. Il formato, il concept, l'idea di raccattare dinosauri e meteore di serie F, per fare cosa? Interverrei in studio solo per dire "ma chiudete tutto, andate a casa".


----------



## Zenos (27 Ottobre 2022)

Ma aridatemi Zelig,Mai dire gol e i film da censura di Lino Banfi piuttosto!


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tutti bravi a ridere, davanti allo schermo.
> Poi vorrei vedere a vivere episodi simili con delle proprie familiari.
> Cose da non augurare, almeno secondo il mio modo di vedere le cose, ma molto probabilmente è vero che certa gente capisce le cose solo vivendole in prima persona (non che a me sia capitato, ed è un bene, altrimenti come ho detto finirei a Quarto Grado  ).
> Lasciate perdere le baggianate radical chic che sono un'altra roba, quí si parla di andare di là dal seminato e prendersi troppe "confidenze", per chi non l'avesse capito.



A me è capitato spesso di dare pacche sul culo a tipe che conosco (e non parlo della tipa incrociata sul bus, ovviamente). Nessuna si è mai scandalizzata. E' la società odierna che è malata. Sto povero uomo, con tutta probabilità, avrà dato una pacca sul culo "affettuosa" e l'ha pagata. Amen.

Poveracci i ventenni di oggi che quando hanno di fronte una patata gli chiederanno "Ma te le posso leccare o è una molestia"? Io sono fuori target ma ogni tanto di capita di uscire con ventenni che mi raccontano robe di coetanei da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Stanno tirando su generazioni di femminielli.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che bisognerebbe lanciare una petizione per Memo a Sanremo.
> 
> Questo a 90 anni ha più testosterone dei femminielli che girano oggi


Non rinnovano Drusillo? Chiedo per @Blu71


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non rinnovano Drusillo? Chiedo per @Blu71



Da quando ti ho nominato mio procuratore?


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non rinnovano Drusillo? Chiedo per @Blu71



Per sta gente vedere Michel* Brav* che tocca il Drusillo è uno spettacolo educativo. Se accadesse penso che si scomoderebbe perfino il figlio di Don Bernardo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Che degrado


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: a giudicare da questo video, la televisione italiana mi sembra bella che morta. Ma chi caspita sono sti zombie? La tizia di wwwmipiacitu?? Siamo alla follia. Degrado totale. Ma chi caspita è?
> Anche sto vecchio, sto Memo Re Magio, magari era un membro dei Pink Floyd, ma non ho idea di chi sia; mi sembra uno di quegli ospiti per far balzare dalla poltrona gli spettatori over 93.
> Addirittura tutto il programma mi sembra insensato. Il formato, il concept, l'idea di raccattare dinosauri e meteore di serie F, per fare cosa? Interverrei in studio solo per dire "ma chiudete tutto, andate a casa".


Ti dico solo una cosa, Nella stagione 2017/18, Alessandro Greco condusse un quiz particolare sui sondaggi che, dopo un inizio modesto, fece ascolti record per quella fascia dove Rai 1 faceva difficoltà attirando addirittura un pubblico giovane. Risultato? Il neo direttore dell'epoca Teodoli, che aveva obiettivi diversi, lo fece cancellare l'anno dopo. Il motivo? Perchè non attirava pubblico femminile. Al suo posto ci misero la Balivo con l'ennesimo talk inutile dove si invitano i vip per fargli le sorprese e farli piangere ed ora c'è sta Bortone con un programma simile.

C'è uno schema preciso, purtroppo. Come lo aveva Berlusconi 30 anni fa con la sua tv.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo una cosa, Nella stagione 2017/18, Alessandro Greco condusse un quiz particolare sui sondaggi che, dopo un inizio modesto, fece ascolti record per *quella fascia* dove Rai 1 faceva difficoltà attirando addirittura un pubblico giovane. Risultato? Il neo direttore dell'epoca Teodoli, che aveva obiettivi diversi, lo fece cancellare l'anno dopo. Il motivo? Perchè non attirava pubblico femminile. Al suo posto ci misero la Balivo con l'ennesimo talk inutile dove si invitano i vip per fargli le sorprese e farli piangere ed ora c'è sta Bortone con un programma simile.
> 
> C'è uno schema preciso, purtroppo. Come lo aveva Berlusconi 30 anni fa con la sua tv.


Fascia pomeridiana, alle 14:00. L'ora dove oggi, purtroppo, vanno in onda queste porcherie. Io a quell'ora giro sempre su Infante. Non che mi faccia impazzire, ma almeno fa un po' di attualità.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

*Memo Remigi a La Zanzara aggiunge particolari interessanti sulla vicenda: "Hanno pubblicato questo video dove questi hanno notato questa mano che scivolava dietro, e gli dava la solita pacchettina sul culo, come dire ‘facciamo un segno di portafortuna alla trasmissione’ che avevamo fatto anche altre volte e non erano state filmate. Un conto è palpare, un conto è dare il buffettino di portafortuna come si fa a volte in teatro. [...] Era già successo, ma non in trasmissione, prima, fuori, durante le prove, in altre circostanze. C’è un rapporto di cordiale amicizia, simpatia, goliardia tra di noi...Credo che quella non sia nemmeno una circostanza dove io ho molestato una ragazza. Non riesco a contattarla e non capisco perché. Forse perché c’è rimasta male dal troppo pesante provvedimento che hanno preso. Cerco di contattarla. Mi stanno massacrando, le vorrei dire ‘intervieni anche tu, di’ che abbiamo sempre giocato così, scherzato, messo sulla goliardia i nostri rapporti di lavoro per renderli anche più gradevoli, cax*o scrivi qualcosa in modo di dire che non sono un vecchio libidinoso. Non ha fatto niente, ha spostato la mano. Non è che gliel’avessi messa sulla chiappa e stretto a mo’ di palpeggio...“Sono stati cinque giorni senza darmi nessuna notizia, neanche una telefonata, e l’hanno detto in diretta. Questa è una cosa molto grave. Una cosa abbastanza ingiusta senza nemmeno magari approfondire.[...] Tutto fa spettacolo, anche il licenziamento in diretta. [...] Le voglio bene (alla Bortone n.d.s.), è una bravissima donna e professionista".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi a La Zanzara aggiunge particolari interessanti sulla vicenda: "Hanno pubblicato questo video dove questi hanno notato questa mano che scivolava dietro, e gli dava la solita pacchettina sul culo, come dire ‘facciamo un segno di portafortuna alla trasmissione’ che avevamo fatto anche altre volte e non erano state filmate. Un conto è palpare, un conto è dare il buffettino di portafortuna come si fa a volte in teatro. [...] Era già successo, ma non in trasmissione, prima, fuori, durante le prove, in altre circostanze. C’è un rapporto di cordiale amicizia, simpatia, goliardia tra di noi...Credo che quella non sia nemmeno una circostanza dove io ho molestato una ragazza. Non riesco a contattarla e non capisco perché. Forse perché c’è rimasta male dal troppo pesante provvedimento che hanno preso. Cerco di contattarla. Mi stanno massacrando, le vorrei dire ‘intervieni anche tu, di’ che abbiamo sempre giocato così, scherzato, messo sulla goliardia i nostri rapporti di lavoro per renderli anche più gradevoli, cax*o scrivi qualcosa in modo di dire che non sono un vecchio libidinoso. Non ha fatto niente, ha spostato la mano. Non è che gliel’avessi messa sulla chiappa e stretto a mo’ di palpeggio...“Sono stati cinque giorni senza darmi nessuna notizia, neanche una telefonata, e l’hanno detto in diretta. Questa è una cosa molto grave. Una cosa abbastanza ingiusta senza nemmeno magari approfondire.[...] Tutto fa spettacolo, anche il licenziamento in diretta. [...] Le voglio bene (alla Bortone n.d.s.), è una bravissima donna e professionista".*


Ovviamente, fin dall'inizio, era ovvio che ci fosse una confidenza, un qualcosa che ha fatto sì che lui le facesse quello che ha fatto. Tipo la guerra in Ucraina, dove ci vogliono far credere che Putin sia impazzito da un giorno all'altro e sparato un missile, quando c'è una lunga storia dietro. Al di là di come la si pensi su certe cose.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi a La Zanzara aggiunge particolari interessanti sulla vicenda: "Hanno pubblicato questo video dove questi hanno notato questa mano che scivolava dietro, e gli dava la solita pacchettina sul culo, come dire ‘facciamo un segno di portafortuna alla trasmissione’ che avevamo fatto anche altre volte e non erano state filmate. Un conto è palpare, un conto è dare il buffettino di portafortuna come si fa a volte in teatro. [...] Era già successo, ma non in trasmissione, prima, fuori, durante le prove, in altre circostanze. C’è un rapporto di cordiale amicizia, simpatia, goliardia tra di noi...Credo che quella non sia nemmeno una circostanza dove io ho molestato una ragazza. Non riesco a contattarla e non capisco perché. Forse perché c’è rimasta male dal troppo pesante provvedimento che hanno preso. Cerco di contattarla. Mi stanno massacrando, le vorrei dire ‘intervieni anche tu, di’ che abbiamo sempre giocato così, scherzato, messo sulla goliardia i nostri rapporti di lavoro per renderli anche più gradevoli, cax*o scrivi qualcosa in modo di dire che non sono un vecchio libidinoso. Non ha fatto niente, ha spostato la mano. Non è che gliel’avessi messa sulla chiappa e stretto a mo’ di palpeggio...“Sono stati cinque giorni senza darmi nessuna notizia, neanche una telefonata, e l’hanno detto in diretta. Questa è una cosa molto grave. Una cosa abbastanza ingiusta senza nemmeno magari approfondire.[...] Tutto fa spettacolo, anche il licenziamento in diretta. [...] Le voglio bene (alla Bortone n.d.s.), è una bravissima donna e professionista".*


Ovviamente, la signorina Jessica ha paura di dire che è stato confidenziale, sennò la marchieranno come quella che infanga le donne e cose così e perde pure lei il posto. Tanto vale schierarsi con il pensiero unico. Io credo a Memo. Non credo alle persone che impazziscono all'improvviso.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, fin dall'inizio, era ovvio che ci fosse una confidenza, un qualcosa che ha fatto sì che lui le facesse quello che ha fatto. Tipo la guerra in Ucraina, dove ci vogliono far credere che Putin sia impazzito da un giorno all'altro e sparato un missile, quando c'è una lunga storia dietro. Al di là di come la si pensi su certe cose.


queste sono solo parole sue che lasciano il tempo che trovano..poi ci sono i fatti che sono quelli visti

vediamo se la tipa confermerà o meno la versione 

putin è un criminale piu che un pazzo...Totò Riina era pazzo o criminale? ecco siamo li (ma lasciamo stare vladimiro anche qui sennò si va off topic)


----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> queste sono solo parole sue che lasciano il tempo che trovano..poi ci sono i fatti che sono quelli visti
> 
> vediamo se la tipa confermerà o meno la versione
> 
> putin è un criminale piu che un pazzo...Totò Riina era pazzo o criminale? ecco siamo li (ma lasciamo stare vladimiro anche qui sennò si va off topic)


Beh, ha coinvolto anche la tipa, cosa che se non fosse vera rincarerebbe la dose e peggiorerebbe le accuse nei suoi confronti. Avrà anche 84 anni, ma non lo faccio così scemo.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, la signorina Jessica ha paura di dire che è stato confidenziale, sennò la marchieranno come quella che infanga le donne e cose così e perde pure lei il posto. Tanto vale schierarsi con il pensiero unico. Io credo a Memo. Non credo alle persone che impazziscono all'improvviso.


questa però è una tua supposizione (giusta o sbagliata che sia) mentre il fatto resta quello che si è visto

chi ti ha detto che non l'abbia già fatto magari ad altre? perchè impazzito..è una molestia sessuale mica è andato in giro vestito da batman

non me ne frega una sega a me ne di memo ne della morlacchi o come si chiama ma sono contro le molesti sessuali e qui ho visto questa (sarò strano ma mi hanno insegnato cosi da sempre..saranno strani i miei genitori)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A me è capitato spesso di dare pacche sul culo a tipe che conosco (e non parlo della tipa incrociata sul bus, ovviamente). Nessuna si è mai scandalizzata. E' la società odierna che è malata. Sto povero uomo, con tutta probabilità, avrà dato una pacca sul culo "affettuosa" e l'ha pagata. Amen.
> 
> Poveracci i ventenni di oggi che quando hanno di fronte una patata gli chiederanno "Ma te le posso leccare o è una molestia"? Io sono fuori target ma ogni tanto di capita di uscire con ventenni che mi raccontano robe di coetanei da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Stanno tirando su generazioni di femminielli.



Beh oddio, dal "VAR" (  ) più che una pacca pare proprio una bella ravanata alla ricerca del buco perduto.


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi a La Zanzara aggiunge particolari interessanti sulla vicenda: "Hanno pubblicato questo video dove questi hanno notato questa mano che scivolava dietro, e gli dava la solita pacchettina sul culo, come dire ‘facciamo un segno di portafortuna alla trasmissione’ che avevamo fatto anche altre volte e non erano state filmate. Un conto è palpare, un conto è dare il buffettino di portafortuna come si fa a volte in teatro. [...] Era già successo, ma non in trasmissione, prima, fuori, durante le prove, in altre circostanze. C’è un rapporto di cordiale amicizia, simpatia, goliardia tra di noi...Credo che quella non sia nemmeno una circostanza dove io ho molestato una ragazza. Non riesco a contattarla e non capisco perché. Forse perché c’è rimasta male dal troppo pesante provvedimento che hanno preso. Cerco di contattarla. Mi stanno massacrando, le vorrei dire ‘intervieni anche tu, di’ che abbiamo sempre giocato così, scherzato, messo sulla goliardia i nostri rapporti di lavoro per renderli anche più gradevoli, cax*o scrivi qualcosa in modo di dire che non sono un vecchio libidinoso. Non ha fatto niente, ha spostato la mano. Non è che gliel’avessi messa sulla chiappa e stretto a mo’ di palpeggio...“Sono stati cinque giorni senza darmi nessuna notizia, neanche una telefonata, e l’hanno detto in diretta. Questa è una cosa molto grave. Una cosa abbastanza ingiusta senza nemmeno magari approfondire.[...] Tutto fa spettacolo, anche il licenziamento in diretta. [...] Le voglio bene (alla Bortone n.d.s.), è una bravissima donna e professionista".*


Ma dai lo avevo scritto io oggi, la seconda pacchetta per scacciarlo è una roba che fai in confidenza ma questo gesto farà volare lei, caro Memo, ergo non farti troppe domande, poi a lui ovviamente stava bene scherzare, a voglia e ora è finito nel sacco malefico dei social radical chic.
Pubblicità anche per il programma, ci mancherebbe, tanto un trombone come Memo da trombare si trova sempre.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque questo deve essere il topic dell'anno, spero avrà 850 pagine,che ne dici @Blu71 ?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Comunque questo deve essere il topic dell'anno*, spero avrà 850 pagine*,che ne dici @Blu71 ?



Spero di no. Per me si è già data troppa importanza ad una c… colossale


----------



## Raryof (28 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Comunque questo deve essere il topic dell'anno, spero avrà 850 pagine,che ne dici @Blu71 ?


Quante pacche sul culo serviranno per arrivare a 850 pagine!?!?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quante pacche sul culo serviranno per arrivare a 850 pagine!?!?



850 pagine non le ha fatte nemmeno Pioli che di *calci* nel c... ne prende ad ogni partita


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, dal "VAR" (  ) più che una pacca pare proprio una bella ravanata alla ricerca del buco perduto.


Ahahaha come sempre sforni degli avatar super spassosi


----------



## Igniorante (28 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A me è capitato spesso di dare pacche sul culo a tipe che conosco (e non parlo della tipa incrociata sul bus, ovviamente). Nessuna si è mai scandalizzata. E' la società odierna che è malata. Sto povero uomo, con tutta probabilità, avrà dato una pacca sul culo "affettuosa" e l'ha pagata. Amen.
> 
> Poveracci i ventenni di oggi che quando hanno di fronte una patata gli chiederanno "Ma te le posso leccare o è una molestia"? Io sono fuori target ma ogni tanto di capita di uscire con ventenni che mi raccontano robe di coetanei da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Stanno tirando su generazioni di femminielli.



Allora, purtroppo sul discorso dei femminielli è proprio così, confermato anche da ragazzine che i ragazzi di oggi (anche più grandi di qualche anno) se li mangiano.
Incroci belle ragazze in giro che conosci, gli chiedi come va e come mai non sono accompagnate dal ragazzetto con cui chattano di solito, ti rispondono che non ci sa fare, che preferisce uscire con gli amici e giocare alla PlayStation... Quindi il discorso è assolutamente vero.
Così come è vero che anche io all'epoca delle superiori e dell'università, flirtavo e magari anche allungavo le mani, ma con ragazze che sapevo che più o meno ci "stavano", che per prime saltavano in collo e abbracciavano in modo molto caloroso 
Diciamo che non mi sembra lo stesso caso di questa cariatide...per carità non conosco i rapporti personali tra i due, ma a logica direi che lei non avesse tanta voglia di farsi toccare il culo da un 90enne, anche perché sennò non avrebbe fatto uscire la cosa.

Ps: questo vale assolutamente anche a parti invertite eh... A me se una cessa o una vecchia mi toccano il pisello mi fa abbastanza schifo, poi per educazione non gli tiro un cartone sul muso, ma sicuramente non mi fa piacere (o comunque non come se me lo toccasse una bella gnocca  ), quindi non ne faccio assolutamente una questione di sesso maschile o femminile...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Ottobre 2022)

comunque questa trashata farà tantissima pubblicità alla trasmissione in questione. attenzione, potrebbe essere anche una strategia per far crescere l'audience...da Gay 1 mi aspetto di tutto


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Ottobre 2022)

Era palese che ci fosse già della confidenza e le parole di Memo lo testimoniano,ma fa moda dire che è stata molestata,e guarda te se 'sta battona muove un dito per assolverlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi si scusa su instagram: "**In relazione a quanto comunicato dalla conduttrice Serena Bortone nella puntata odierna di “Oggi è un altro giorno” ritengo necessario rispondere quanto segue.
> 
> Prima di ogni altra cosa mi scuso se ho offeso la sensibilità di Jessica Morlacchi e di tutti i telespettatori e telespettatrici.
> Altresì mi scuso con Serena Bortone e tutta la squadra della trasmissione “Oggi è un altro giorno” che mi ha visto protagonista di questo evento increscioso. Ho lavorato in RAI per gran parte della mia carriera e conosco bene l'animus e i valori di questa grande Azienda.
> ...


ma si dai in pratica sta dicendo che ogni tanto passa di li e gli da una palpatina per ridere.
ma ci sta santo dio non le ha mica fatto chissà cosa.
la sfiga è che l'ha beccato la telecamera.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Ottobre 2022)

Nel mondo dello spettacolo ci possono essere mille mila modi per attirare l'attenzione o costruire casi.

Però di base bisognerebbe chiedersi come reagiremmo se a subirlo fosse nostra figlia o la nostra partner.

Oppure, se in una ipoteca dittatura frocetaria, lo subissimo noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi a La Zanzara aggiunge particolari interessanti sulla vicenda: "Hanno pubblicato questo video dove questi hanno notato questa mano che scivolava dietro, e gli dava la solita pacchettina sul culo, come dire ‘facciamo un segno di portafortuna alla trasmissione’ che avevamo fatto anche altre volte e non erano state filmate. Un conto è palpare, un conto è dare il buffettino di portafortuna come si fa a volte in teatro. [...] Era già successo, ma non in trasmissione, prima, fuori, durante le prove, in altre circostanze. C’è un rapporto di cordiale amicizia, simpatia, goliardia tra di noi...Credo che quella non sia nemmeno una circostanza dove io ho molestato una ragazza. Non riesco a contattarla e non capisco perché. Forse perché c’è rimasta male dal troppo pesante provvedimento che hanno preso. Cerco di contattarla. Mi stanno massacrando, le vorrei dire ‘intervieni anche tu, di’ che abbiamo sempre giocato così, scherzato, messo sulla goliardia i nostri rapporti di lavoro per renderli anche più gradevoli, cax*o scrivi qualcosa in modo di dire che non sono un vecchio libidinoso. Non ha fatto niente, ha spostato la mano. Non è che gliel’avessi messa sulla chiappa e stretto a mo’ di palpeggio...“Sono stati cinque giorni senza darmi nessuna notizia, neanche una telefonata, e l’hanno detto in diretta. Questa è una cosa molto grave. Una cosa abbastanza ingiusta senza nemmeno magari approfondire.[...] Tutto fa spettacolo, anche il licenziamento in diretta. [...] Le voglio bene (alla Bortone n.d.s.), è una bravissima donna e professionista".*


appunto ciò che pensavo.
ovvio che la jessica li non potrà confermare altrimenti scatta l'indignazione e distruggono anche lei.


----------



## Stex (28 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da come ha sgranato gli occhi sicuri che l'"esplorazione" non sia andata in altri lidi?


non capivo chi erano sti qua sui meme


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi* fa discutere. Il cantante 84enne, ospite fisso di *Oggi è un Altro Giorno*, programma pomeridiano di Rai 1 condotto da *Serena Bortone*, ha palpato in diretta il sedere di *Jessica Morlacchi*, ex cantante dei Gazosa, anche lei ospite fissa della trasmissione. Ciò è successo nella puntata di venerdì 21 ottobre e Remigi, per questo motivo, misteriosamente non si era più visto nelle puntate successive, dopodichè la notizia è diventata virale e Serena Bortone ha dichiarato nella puntata odierna:_ "Come avrete notato, da lunedì Memo Remigi non fa più parte del nostro gruppo di lavoro. Remigi in questo studio si è reso responsabile di un comportamento che non può essere tollerato in questo programma, in questa azienda e per quanto mi riguarda in nessun luogo. Per rispetto della persona coinvolta avevamo mantenuto il riserbo, ma ora che l’episodio è diventato pubblico sento di avere un dovere di sincerità con voi, di esprimere anche pubblicamente la mia solidarietà a Jessica. Solidarietà mia, della direttrice, dell’azienda e il mio profondo dispiacere. Mi fermo qui, per ora"._
> 
> Anche la Rai ha risolto il contratto con Remigi e non è escluso che il suo gesto possa avere anche conseguenze legali nei suoi confronti.


Non conosco questo programma e non ho certo intenzione di andarlo a scoprire ora.
Totale indifferenza su programma, protagonisti e su quanto accaduto.


----------



## King of the North (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi* fa discutere. Il cantante 84enne, ospite fisso di *Oggi è un Altro Giorno*, programma pomeridiano di Rai 1 condotto da *Serena Bortone*, ha palpato in diretta il sedere di *Jessica Morlacchi*, ex cantante dei Gazosa, anche lei ospite fissa della trasmissione. Ciò è successo nella puntata di venerdì 21 ottobre e Remigi, per questo motivo, misteriosamente non si era più visto nelle puntate successive, dopodichè la notizia è diventata virale e Serena Bortone ha dichiarato nella puntata odierna:_ "Come avrete notato, da lunedì Memo Remigi non fa più parte del nostro gruppo di lavoro. Remigi in questo studio si è reso responsabile di un comportamento che non può essere tollerato in questo programma, in questa azienda e per quanto mi riguarda in nessun luogo. Per rispetto della persona coinvolta avevamo mantenuto il riserbo, ma ora che l’episodio è diventato pubblico sento di avere un dovere di sincerità con voi, di esprimere anche pubblicamente la mia solidarietà a Jessica. Solidarietà mia, della direttrice, dell’azienda e il mio profondo dispiacere. Mi fermo qui, per ora"._
> 
> Anche la Rai ha risolto il contratto con Remigi e non è escluso che il suo gesto possa avere anche conseguenze legali nei suoi confronti.


Vedendo il video è evidente che quello di Remigi non è stato un gesto goliardico ma una carezza viscida e inopportuna. Io odio il politicamente corretto ma come potete giustificare una roba del genere, ma scherziamo? Lo facessero a vostra moglie o vostra figlia vorrei vedere se giustifichereste come gesto “anni 90’”


----------



## Swaitak (28 Ottobre 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Vedendo il video è evidente che quello di Remigi non è stato un gesto goliardico ma una carezza viscida e inopportuna. Io odio il politicamente corretto ma come potete giustificare una roba del genere, ma scherziamo? Lo facessero a vostra moglie o vostra figlia vorrei vedere se giustifichereste come gesto “anni 90’”


se sei cresciuto negli anni 80-90, ste cose in tv le avrai viste centinaia di volte e non è morto mai nessuno.
Dipende dal loro rapporto dietro le quinte, secondo me.
Tra l'altro quando, ultimamente accade tra uomini, nessuno si indigna..

Nessuno giustifica le molestie a persone sconosciute come mogli e fidanzate altrui o ragazze random.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Ma sti disgraziati non ricordano gli anni (belli) di Colpo Grosso in Prime Time? Delinquenti!


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Ottobre 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Vedendo il video è evidente che quello di Remigi non è stato un gesto goliardico ma una carezza viscida e inopportuna. Io odio il politicamente corretto ma come potete giustificare una roba del genere, ma scherziamo? Lo facessero a vostra moglie o vostra figlia vorrei vedere se giustifichereste come gesto “anni 90’”


Ma tu seriamente credi che avrebbe avuto bisogno della diretta per un gesto del genere dopo che stanno ore e ore assieme tra camerino e preparativi vari ?
Io credo sia tutto studiato per far parlare del programma e dei protagonisti, con un tocco di maschilismo e movimenti femministi.
A quando vedo ci stanno riuscendo.

Magari il signore in questione avrebbe dovuto comunque lasciare il programma e hanno studiato il modo per farlo 'morire' , un pò come si fa nelle fiction.
Sarà comunque perdonato perchè per una toccatina di sedere di certo non lo si può mandare alla sedia elettrica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se sei cresciuto negli anni 80-90, ste cose in tv le avrai viste centinaia di volte e non è morto mai nessuno.
> Dipende dal loro rapporto dietro le quinte, secondo me.
> Tra l'altro quando, ultimamente accade tra uomini, nessuno si indigna..
> 
> Nessuno giustifica le molestie a persone sconosciute come mogli e fidanzate altrui o ragazze random.



Surreale che bisogna anche spiegarlo, o cercare di discolparsi per una battuta, altrimenti si viene accusati di essere stupratori o viene augurato il peggio alle proprie famiglie. Surreale. Inquietante.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sti disgraziati non ricordano gli anni (belli) di _*Colpo Grosso*_ in Prime Time? Delinquenti!



Sulla Rai negli anni 80 si trovava anche di meglio...


----------



## livestrong (28 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sti disgraziati non ricordano gli anni (belli) di Colpo Grosso in Prime Time? Delinquenti!


La passera è passata di moda, son tutti ornitologi adesso


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

*
Remigi a Fanpage: "Cercavo di sistemare il microfono dietro, che era caduto dalla cintura. Gli ho messo la mano dietro perché stava cadendo questo microfono e scherzando gli ho dato la pacchetta sul sedere...Non avevo nessuna intenzione di essere un uomo libidinoso, ho l'età che ho e non sono mai stato questo tipo di persona...Io mi sono scusato e mi dispiace che lei in questo caso sia un po' la vittima di questa situazione. Io non avevo alcuna intenzione di metterla sul piano della volgarità e della violenza su di lei".

Jessica Morlacchi prima delle scuse di Remigi aveva dichiarato: "Mi aspettavo delle scuse, e non che dicesse bugie su di me".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sulla Rai negli anni 80 si trovava anche di meglio...


Su Rai 2 sì ed ancora oggi potrebbero fare qualcosa di politicamente scorretto ed invece ci ritroviamo quel raccomandato di Cattelan che fa comicità infantile insulsa brutta copia di Jimmy Fallon.

Rai 1 diciamo che è sempre stata perbenista, fatta eccezione dell'era Del Noce oppure a Ballando con le Stelle dove si vede anche di peggio tra finocchi ballerini impresentabili e insulti da e verso la giuria.

La verità, in ogni caso, è una sola. Se sei uno forte lì dentro, non ti fanno niente e certi casi sono montati ad arte per farti fuori. Tutte le polemiche in Rai sono in realtà armi fatte ad-hoc e volute da chi si sfrega le mani e non vede l'ora di prendere certe decisioni. Altrimenti, certe sceneggiate che avvengono a Ballando con le stelle avrebbero far dovuto cancellare la trasmissione già 20 anni fa. Iva Zanicchi, che è un personaggio mediaticamente più "forte" e, dunque, difficile da eliminare, ha dato della trota (con la i al posto della t) alla Lucarelli e ne hanno approfittato per montare un caso non per far fuori la Zanicchi (ah preciso, ha fatto bene la Zanicchi  ), bensì di farci talk e far crescere gli ascolti dei programmi pomeridiani tipo Domenica in e La Vita in Diretta e lo stesso Ballando con le stelle.

Tipo, fecero fuori Mara Venier nel 2006 con la scusa di Zequila che urlò a Pappalardo, quando in realtà il tutto venne fatto per dare Domenica in definitivamente a Giletti, in forte ascesa all'epoca.

Oppure quando usarono la propaganda "sessistahahah" per fare fuori Paola Perego al sabato pomeriggio quando in realtà era colpa dei bassi ascolti. Più recente, il caso di Detto Fatto che per farlo crollare definitivamente in ascolti e farlo cancellare, inscenarono quella ridicola polemica sulla gamba alzata e fecero diventare la trasmissione la brutta copia di se stessa con roba(ccia) propagandistica tipo Bodysceming e cose varie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2022)

Capisco anche il silenzio di lei sinceramente.
Se provasse a sminuire o ridimensionare la cosa per la buffonata che è, la sua carriera sarebbe stra finita.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Capisco anche il silenzio di lei sinceramente.
> Se provasse a sminuire o ridimensionare la cosa per la buffonata che è, la sua carriera sarebbe stra finita.


In realtà ha rotto il silenzio e ha fatto un lungo post, non so su che social perchè non me ne frega niente di questa, ma in pratica non accetta le scuse di Remigi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> In realtà ha rotto il silenzio e ha fatto un lungo post, non so su che social perchè non me ne frega niente di questa, ma in pratica non accetta le scuse di Remigi



Ah, come non detto...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: a giudicare da questo video, la televisione italiana mi sembra bella che morta. Ma chi caspita sono sti zombie? La tizia di wwwmipiacitu?? Siamo alla follia. Degrado totale. Ma chi caspita è?
> Anche sto vecchio, sto Memo Re Magio, magari era un membro dei Pink Floyd, ma non ho idea di chi sia; mi sembra uno di quegli ospiti per far balzare dalla poltrona gli spettatori over 93.
> Addirittura tutto il programma mi sembra insensato. Il formato, il concept, l'idea di raccattare dinosauri e meteore di serie F, per fare cosa? Interverrei in studio solo per dire "ma chiudete tutto, andate a casa".


quando privatizzeranno sto baraccone chiamato Rai sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A me è capitato spesso di dare pacche sul culo a tipe che conosco (e non parlo della tipa incrociata sul bus, ovviamente). Nessuna si è mai scandalizzata. E' la società odierna che è malata. Sto povero uomo, con tutta probabilità, avrà dato una pacca sul culo "affettuosa" e l'ha pagata. Amen.
> 
> Poveracci i ventenni di oggi che quando hanno di fronte una patata gli chiederanno "Ma te le posso leccare o è una molestia"? Io sono fuori target ma ogni tanto di capita di uscire con ventenni che mi raccontano robe di coetanei da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Stanno tirando su generazioni di femminielli.


A me è capitato spesso anche che le dessero loro a me! Colleghe sposate. Io ovviamente ironizzando gli ho detto "lo sapete che questa è molestia sul lavoro?". A parti invertite lo sarebbe davvero!


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> A me è capitato spesso anche che le dessero loro a me! Colleghe sposate. Io ovviamente ironizzando gli ho detto "lo sapete che questa è molestia sul lavoro?". A parti invertite lo sarebbe davvero!


Io avevo delle compagne di classe, al liceo, piuttosto sveglie che davano baci in bocca, palpate e toccate al cavallo a noi maschi o ad altri di altre classi con cui avevano un po' di confidenza chiamandoci "amò".


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io avevo delle compagne di classe, al liceo, piuttosto sveglie che davano baci in bocca, palpate e toccate al cavallo a noi maschi o ad altri di altre classi con cui avevano un po' di confidenza chiamandoci "amò".


vabbè ma quello penso tutti, a me anche di peggio. Il fatto è che stiamo allevando orde di invasati e fondamentalisti.
La segretaria dello studio in cui lavoro, di una decina di anni più giovane di me, una volta mi ha tenuto il muso per una settimana e io non capivo, poi è venuto fuori che ce l'aveva con me in quanto "sessista" perché una volta durante una conversazione avevo detto che ero favorevole alla riduzione dell'IVA sugli assorbenti ma non alla sua totale abolizione. Capito che siamo alla follia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io avevo delle compagne di classe, al liceo, piuttosto sveglie che davano baci in bocca, palpate e toccate al cavallo a noi maschi o ad altri di altre classi con cui avevano un po' di confidenza chiamandoci "amò".



Eh a quei tempi ne ho prese di lingue in bocca "inavvertitamente"... ma non ho mai pensato a denunciarle


----------



## Swaitak (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io avevo delle compagne di classe, al liceo, piuttosto sveglie che davano baci in bocca, palpate e toccate al cavallo a noi maschi o ad altri di altre classi con cui avevano un po' di confidenza chiamandoci "amò".


forse dovremmo fare una class action ,almeno tiriamo su 2 soldi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> In realtà ha rotto il silenzio e ha fatto un lungo post, non so su che social perchè non me ne frega niente di questa, ma in pratica non accetta le scuse di Remigi


Allora puo dire ciao alla sua carriera


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh a quei tempi ne ho prese di lingue in bocca "inavvertitamente"... ma non ho mai pensato a denunciarle


Sono invidioso. Io alle superiori (si parla di fine anni 2000) le ragazze se la tiravano tutte in una maniera imbarazzante


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io avevo delle compagne di classe, al liceo, piuttosto sveglie che davano baci in bocca, palpate e toccate al cavallo a noi maschi o ad altri di altre classi con cui avevano un po' di confidenza chiamandoci "amò".


Se lo avesse fatto la tua insegnante più vecchia sarebbe stato uguale?


----------



## mabadi (28 Ottobre 2022)

comunque all'inzio pensavo che la palpatina coincidesse con quando ha sgrnto gli occhi. Hahhahah


----------



## __king george__ (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Remigi a Fanpage: "Cercavo di sistemare il microfono dietro, che era caduto dalla cintura. Gli ho messo la mano dietro perché stava cadendo questo microfono e scherzando gli ho dato la pacchetta sul sedere...Non avevo nessuna intenzione di essere un uomo libidinoso, ho l'età che ho e non sono mai stato questo tipo di persona...Io mi sono scusato e mi dispiace che lei in questo caso sia un po' la vittima di questa situazione. Io non avevo alcuna intenzione di metterla sul piano della volgarità e della violenza su di lei".
> 
> Jessica Morlacchi prima delle scuse di Remigi aveva dichiarato: "Mi aspettavo delle scuse, e non che dicesse bugie su di me".*


sto vecchio rimbecillito ogni volta che apre bocca peggiora la situazione

prima dice che è una cosa che facevano sempre (quindi alla tizia piaceva farsi toccare il sedere da un ultra ottantenne ad minchiam secondo lui) e poi tira fuori la scusa del microfono che fa ridere per non dire piangere

questo è arrivato a 85 anni e non ha ancora capito che non si toccano le tette o il culo alle donne 

che poi questa ha 50 anni meno di lui ma vabè tralasciamo questo


----------



## Sam (28 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Memo Remigi* fa discutere. Il cantante 84enne, ospite fisso di *Oggi è un Altro Giorno*, programma pomeridiano di Rai 1 condotto da *Serena Bortone*, ha palpato in diretta il sedere di *Jessica Morlacchi*, ex cantante dei Gazosa, anche lei ospite fissa della trasmissione. Ciò è successo nella puntata di venerdì 21 ottobre e Remigi, per questo motivo, misteriosamente non si era più visto nelle puntate successive, dopodichè la notizia è diventata virale e Serena Bortone ha dichiarato nella puntata odierna:_ "Come avrete notato, da lunedì Memo Remigi non fa più parte del nostro gruppo di lavoro. Remigi in questo studio si è reso responsabile di un comportamento che non può essere tollerato in questo programma, in questa azienda e per quanto mi riguarda in nessun luogo. Per rispetto della persona coinvolta avevamo mantenuto il riserbo, ma ora che l’episodio è diventato pubblico sento di avere un dovere di sincerità con voi, di esprimere anche pubblicamente la mia solidarietà a Jessica. Solidarietà mia, della direttrice, dell’azienda e il mio profondo dispiacere. Mi fermo qui, per ora"._
> 
> Anche la Rai ha risolto il contratto con Remigi e non è escluso che il suo gesto possa avere anche conseguenze legali nei suoi confronti.


Avesse toccato un pacco l’avrebbero fatto Segretario del PD ad honorem.


----------



## Sam (28 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> vabbè ma quello penso tutti, a me anche di peggio. Il fatto è che stiamo allevando orde di invasati e fondamentalisti.
> La segretaria dello studio in cui lavoro, di una decina di anni più giovane di me, una volta mi ha tenuto il muso per una settimana e io non capivo, poi è venuto fuori che ce l'aveva con me in quanto "sessista" perché una volta durante una conversazione avevo detto che ero favorevole alla riduzione dell'IVA sugli assorbenti ma non alla sua totale abolizione. Capito che siamo alla follia?


Non è che ti ha tenuto il broncio perché non hai fatto il tuo dovere di maschio non facendole vedere come si usa il tampax con un qualcosa di simile?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh a quei tempi ne ho prese di lingue in bocca "inavvertitamente"... ma non ho mai pensato a denunciarle


Io no, ammetto di essere stato serio da questo punto di vista  . Poi non dico che erano brutte, ma nel mio caso non rientravano nei miei gusti  .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non è che ti ha tenuto il broncio perché non hai fatto il tuo dovere di maschio non facendole vedere come si usa il tampax con un qualcosa di simile?


no no, è proprio comunistella dentro. Al livello di "io quelli che hanno votato Meloni non li rispetto", "non uscirei mai con uno di destra" e cose così


----------



## fabri47 (28 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sono invidioso. Io alle superiori (si parla di fine anni 2000) le ragazze se la tiravano tutte in una maniera imbarazzante


Si, ma non è che a me era un paradiso del sesso, solo quelle due ragazze in classe nel mio caso. Poi, nella stessa classe, c'erano 2-3 che mi piacevano di più, ma erano più serie e non facevano certe cose, né baci, né palpate e robe del genere. Ecco, se si trattava di una di queste tre, un bacio in bocca non l'avrei rifiutato. Le toccate invece alle parti intime, invece, non le ho potute evitare ma di certo non mi sono sentito molestato. Parlo per esperienza personale ovviamente.


----------



## Sam (28 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sono invidioso. Io alle superiori (si parla di fine anni 2000) le ragazze se la tiravano tutte in una maniera imbarazzante


Da me ce n’era una pudica, ma questo solo fino a che non lo ha preso la prima volta.
Poi è diventata una cavalla da monta tale che se ti fossi messo il cappello da fantino avresti potuto vincere il palio di Siena.


----------



## Sam (28 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> no no, è proprio comunistella dentro. Al livello di "io quelli che hanno votato Meloni non li rispetto", "non uscirei mai con uno di destra" e cose così


Vabbè, ne conoscevo una simile. Diceva che non faceva sesso orale perché sviliva il ruolo della donna, in quanto si doveva inginocchiare davanti all’uomo.

Ti posso assicurare che la maggior parte di loro dopo che le prendi a schiaffi con il pacco, non si ricordano manco più cosa stessero dicendo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Ottobre 2022)

sta storia mi ricorda la puntata dei simpson "la venere gommosa"


----------

